# Italian Beretta 950B…strange firing pin..



## vv0350 (Oct 28, 2014)

I recently was given a 590B….25 & no thumb safety…..In any case, I noted that there was a problem with the firing pin..it had made marks on the lower part of the barrel locking area just below the ramp into the battery…I noticed that the small forward "pin" part of the firing pin was not retracting with the rest of the pin unit…It could just slip back and fourth when the barrel was tipped forward..the spring was in place and nothing seemed broken…but I bought a new firing pin and took out the old one…What I found was real strange…IT LOOKS LIKE THE pin was MADE in TWO pieces…the end of the pin that slides back and forth through the firing pin hole is about 3/16" long and has a SMOOTH head at the back..looks kind of like a small nail…the back of the head was polished and the impact point on the front of the rest of the pin looked polished also…SO, it really looks like it wasn't broken..but made in two pieces…the new pin I put in place was, of course, one piece…anyone else found this kind of strange issue..?


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

I do believe that it has been broken for a long time. Maybe long enough to "wear" smooth on the end.:smt083


----------



## vv0350 (Oct 28, 2014)

I took photos of the firing pin "pieces" but cannot figure out how to send them...


----------



## vv0350 (Oct 28, 2014)

/Users/owner/Desktop/IMG_0415.JPG/Users/owner/Desktop/IMG_0416.JPG/Users/owner/Desktop/IMG_0417.JPG


----------



## vv0350 (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_0415_zpsf6b3e902.jpg Photo by Roger_Bradshaw | Photobucket


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tempered as in heat treating ,round or hexagonal shaped rods will usually break under stress perfectly straight if they have not lost their temper , not diagonally in most cases.
Can't say for sure if that is what happened here.


----------

